#ubuntu-gnome 2015-12-28
<LinDol> hi all
<lindol> hi all :)
<SonikkuAmerica> HELLO THERE.
<SonikkuAmerica> (lol, we heard you the 1st time)
<SonikkuAmerica> lindol: Can we help you? XD
<lindol> OH
<lindol> hello :)
<lindol> may i help you? :)
<lindol> haha
<lindol> ah! XD i understand your meaning :)
<darkxst> ricotz, hey, you use gbp?
<darkxst> I'm going to start pushing git branches to alioth for 3.19 but they will be super simple with no history, otherwise it will never happen!
<ricotz> hey, I see, and yeah I am familiar with gbp
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-12-29
<rootedvs98613b> hey all anyone around that i can pick their brain for a moment
<rootedvs98613b> i just dual-booted my laptop to run windows10/ubuntu gnome 14.04 got everything installed boot loaders working but when i log into ubuntu i lose my touchpad as a mouse. any button shortcuts i can use to maybe get it mounted if needbe or drivers?
<darkxst> Noskcaj_, did you learn git yet?
<darkxst> Noskcaj_, https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-gnome/ubuntu/
<rootedvs98613bmo> What's up with Wi-Fi locking on 14.04?
<darkxst> ricotz, https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-gnome/ubuntu/
<darkxst> hi RTCoder
<darkxst> did you want another task to work on? (sorry I missed your message the other day)
<RTCoder> darkxst: Are you still on?
<RTCoder> darkxst: I don't think I need a task yet, I've found some tasks that kind of work for me
<darkxst> yes still here
<darkxst> not for long though, off tomorrow
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-12-30
 * DevanshPatel slaps DevanshPatel around a bit with a large fishbot
<mgedmin> hey
<mgedmin> gnome recently stopped remembering my monitor positions
<mgedmin> (I prefer to keep bottom edges aligned)
<bgardner> mgedmin, Yeah, I had the same issue.  I fixed this by placing a call to xrandr in my session startup.  It repositions my monitors right as I login.
<bgardner> mgedmin, My call is: '/usr/bin/xrandr --output LVDS1 --pos 0x0 --output VGA1 --pos 1920x0'
<mdolezel> Do you know about openqa? http://openqa.opensuse.org/. I am playing with it and writing some installer tests for ubuntu.
<mdolezel> ubuntu gnome to be precise
<pauliunas> hi, i have a problem with ubuntu gnome 15.10. i have a tablet, and i want to get emulated right-click working on it, that is when i hold my finger on the screen, it should trigger the right-click functionality of whatever app i'm in. i have enabled this in universal access settings, but it just doesn't work.
<adueppen> pauliunas: It might be that it isn't reading the finger as pressing the primary mouse button.
<pauliunas> well, the primary function works perfectly
<pauliunas> for the record, i'm running a live USB with the default settings
<pauliunas> i know gnome has all those multitouch gestures and is optimized for touch... long-click does work on the desktop background... but it doesn't in any other apps. isn't this weird since gnome is so much optimized for touch?
<adueppen> hmm not sure
<pauliunas> and also, i couldn't find any gnome-specific settings...
<pauliunas> i think your suggestion could be the cause, due to all those gestures, maybe gnome has some additional layer for understanding touch, which interferes with the ubuntu's long-click option...
<pauliunas> damn, this situation sucks XD i'm fed up with Virus10 (hehe..) eating up 2GB RAM and 70% CPU on idle, constantly crashing start menu, or crashing the whole system... so i decided to move to linux, but since it's a tablet, i still get problems with even the best optimized distro for tablets...
<adueppen> pauliunas: what tablet is it?
<pauliunas> Acer Iconia Tab W700
<pauliunas> i guess you've never heard of it... it's one of the very first windows 8 tablets, came out before MS surface pro
<pauliunas> it has a 1.4GHz 2nd gen intel i3 CPU, don't remember the exact model... and 4GB RAM
<adueppen> pauliunas: it might not have proper support yet
<pauliunas> fffs
<pauliunas> it's like a generic tablet
<pauliunas> i mean it's x86 and all the drivers work well
<adueppen> pauliunas: as in the touchscreen might not have proper support yet
<pauliunas> well, it works...
<pauliunas> isn't it the same as saying that your mouse or keyboard doesn't have support?
<pauliunas> the touchscreen is not something very specific, just about every windows tablet has the same type of touchscreen
<pauliunas> so, if my tablet is "not supported", what are my options?
<pauliunas> are there any workarounds?
<adueppen> pauliunas: not sure, you'd have to ask someone else since I'm not that experienced
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-12-31
<mdolezel> hi
<Basar> HELP
<Basar> HI
<Basar> is there anybody online
<Basar> please reply,I need help
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> happy new year! :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-01-01
<JockeTF> Happy New Year!
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-01-02
<redtux> hello
<redtux> got one minor bug i would like to fix in gnome ubuntu 14.043 i have no sound and i've tried to fix it best as i could but thought i should get the exact script running
<redtux> i come with a lot of respect
<redtux> thanks for takin the time
<redtux> i shouldve mentioned that i did a hard install on chromebook c300 set up a grub menu and wiped chrome
<redtuxsafe4all> hi
<redtuxletsbesafe> hey
<kishan9778> guys,any plans on 16.04 alpha 1? are we participating in it?
<JohnnyBR> hello i need help with a problem on ubuntu gnome
<JohnnyBR> can anyone help me out?
<KNNNI> How do you recommend I create a bootable USB for Ubuntu GNOME?
<adueppen> KNNNI: what OS are you currently on?
<KNNNI> I think I figured it out.
<KNNNI> I'm on Ubuntu MATE now. I am going to use the Startup Disk Creator.
<KNNNI> I am DLing the ISO for Ubuntu GNOME now.
<KNNNI> When I make a startup disk
<KNNNI> does it delete everything on the USB stick?
<adueppen> KNNNI: yes it does
<KNNNI> It has to be that way?
<KNNNI> So the USB stick becomes dedicated to the booting of one distro?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-01-03
<LinDol> hi all
<bgardner> LinDol: Hello
<LinDol> bgardner, hello :) and happy new yer :)
<LinDol> *year
<bgardner> Same to you.  :)  Did you have a question?
